# Fountain Pen Repair



## Mike8850 (Dec 12, 2019)

A customer dropped off  a Sheaffer Snorkel Pen ( 1952-1956) for me to look at and get working.
I found You Tube videos to repair the pen and located a few sites that sell parts.
What I can't seem to do is unscrew the feed.  Don't want to mess  it up so any suggestions are welcome.
Thanks for any help,
Mike


----------



## bmachin (Dec 12, 2019)

Mike,

Are you talking about the feed or the grip section? In either case, soaking in warm water may help. There may be some sort of thread sealant--possibly shellac, but Sheaffer used a (wood sap?) resin that melts at quite a low temperature. I think around 120 degrees, so the judicious use of some heat should help you out. Think embossing gun, not heat gun.

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks Bill,
It is the grip section that I'm having trouble unscrewing.
Mike


----------



## DrD (Dec 12, 2019)

I think on the Snorkels, there is a rubber gasket that fits into the rear end of the feed holder which mates to the grip section.  That gasket forms a seal around the snorkel, and is most probably deteriorated and may be getting in your way.  Soaking in warm to hot water with a drop or two of Dawn may help.


----------

